# Restore failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself. What next



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

I did the mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hda will copy from my old drive to the new drive and save recordings.
Scanning source drive. Please wait a moment
Source drive size is 78 hours
Uncompressed backup size 74,667 megabytes
Restore failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself.

Am I trying to -x (expand) the original A? I guess I don't want to now. So should I try the same piped backup restore command, but leave out the x or something else?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

What sizes are your source and destination drives?

Has the original been expanded before? If so, you cannot expand again while savng programs. Remove the x in the mfsrestore. However, the capacity will be the same as the original drive.

The new drive would need to be larger than the source drive, because you are increasing swap space (-s 127).

Are you using an LBA48 aware boot disk?


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

I should have. I have the CD for it. I used MFSTools 2.0. This I alread expanded the disk, can I unmount, exit, power down the machine and then reload PTV LBA48 CD and try this again?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

You can just try again with the ptv LBA48 CD. However, you need to address why the issue happened as I mentioned in my previous post.

The sizes of the drives are important as well as whether the TiVo drive you are copying has already been expanded once before.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

This guy has the same problem. Read his thread to see what the problem was.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Tjkreed said:


> I did the mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hda will copy from my old drive to the new drive and save recordings.
> Scanning source drive. Please wait a moment
> Source drive size is 78 hours
> Uncompressed backup size 74,667 megabytes
> ...


Try Here


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

I guess I'll try that if PTV LBA48 CD and the backup commands do not work.


----------

